# 72 hour kit or bug out bag suggestions?



## lisankd (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to put together 72 hour kits for my family. As with most families we are not always together. What if only one adult is home? Our children's ages are 18,16,13,10, and 5. Also my oldest is graduating from high school and heading off to college next year and I want him to take his with him.
What ate some things I should be sure to pack and how can I arrange the packs so everyone is covered?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Water, first aid kit, map of local area with route home marked (for younger kids), fave snacks, change of clothes, multi-tool (even the small kids), emergency contacts and known allergies, some entertainment items and cash. 

For your oldest, all of the above, bigger map, more cash, some kind of communication device (cell phone, iPod, etc), and prob enough snacks in case friends are with him. Prob include a couple cheap blankets in winter.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

A way to purify water is a good addition. Everyone can have their own pack. For the 5 year old especially,a smaller pack with a few lightweight comfort items (small flashlight/radio, small toy, disposable poncho, emergency blanket, emergency whistle, fave snack, pack of tissue, small bottle of water or juice pack, couple of bandaids, etc.). One thing we have just added are waterproof wallet neck lanyards with ID, medical, and contact info for parents as well as relatives who aren't local, cash and wallet photos of everyone in the family in case we are somehow separated. We rotate our BOB supplies twice a year at time change (batteries, snacks, water) and double check sizes of clothes and (sturdy, closed toe) shoes. Everything is double packed in ziplocs to help waterproof, and we regularly modify the contents.

Better to start with what you already have and have something assembled, then update as you can than to have a wishlist of new packs and gadgets with nothing assembled. For instance, you want a disposable poncho. In the meantime a garbage bag works just as well. You want a travel size tissue pack, just roll up some tp, substitute an extra lighter for stormproof matches, etc.

Age appropriate skills will aid in using BOB contents wisely. Thinking CPR first aid classes, self-defense classes, gun safety course. 
Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

lisankd said:


> I want to put together 72 hour kits for my family. As with most families we are not always together. What if only one adult is home?


Just want to add, it helps to have a family emergency plan. Does everyone know what to do if there is a house fire? Go down the list of possible emergencies, and make sure everyone knows the meetup place or plan to follow for basic emergencies that may arise. Does one parent evacuate with the kids if the other is at work, or do you all meet at home before bugging out? In an emergency, phone calls are difficult to get through, so have these decisions made to the best of your ability beforehand.


----------



## outcomesix (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive got a 5 year old and have created a bug out bag for her. She has seen very few of the contents in the bag specifically so she knows how to use certain items. The bag itself however she hasn't seen. This way, if she ever has to use the bag, everything will be new and exciting to her instead of worrying about the chaos going on around her. There will already be enough stress as it is. 

My daughter is getting old enough to learn how to use things like firearms, fire starting, basic first aid, but she is still a kiddo. So just my two cents.

-outcomesix out


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Weapon*



lisankd said:


> I want to put together 72 hour kits for my family. As with most families we are not always together. What if only one adult is home? Our children's ages are 18,16,13,10, and 5. Also my oldest is graduating from high school and heading off to college next year and I want him to take his with him.
> What ate some things I should be sure to pack and how can I arrange the packs so everyone is covered?


Researching the laws where your son is studying consider one or more defense tools. Many campus' are gun free zones, if not, and you really love your son, why not get him a 10-22 takedown or a henry survival rifle? Otherwise how about bear spray with a 30ft range and potent formula of OC? Of course a knife is a must. So long as the LAW does not prohibit any or all of these things you might consider them for a BOB, even if they are against university rules (warning: in some states a property owners rule prohibiting firearms has the force of law).

Also, as far as coms you might consider HAMs which potentially could keep you in contact with him even if the grid went down. When 9-11 happened I was living in DC and I remember the cell net being overloaded and unreliable, and so I can only imagine that a wide spread SHTF could leave you unable to reach each other. If you had to bug out, you want to be able to communicate that to him.

As Wishsong noted protocols for what the family will do in x, y, or z situation will also help your son know where to find you even without coms. My family is not as ready as I would like them to be, and I can only push it so much without being labeled crazy, but we do have a plan with predetermined procedures and meeting points. So if X happens we do Y. This helps us know where to find each other if we miss a step.

Also, along with cash, perhaps precious metals, maybe not coins but perhaps a man's ring or a nice watch, things that will be attractive to people as barter items.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

For water treatment you could include a Lifestraw in each BOB. At only 19.95 each you have a low cost and lightweight way to treat water. Just make sure your water source isn't contaminated with chemicals or heavy metals. 

Or you could include a Sawyer SP129 which you can buy for under $40 each. With a million dollar guarantee, you may never need another water filter.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

72 hour BOB, let's start with water, a gallon per day,(8.25x3=24.75 lbs.)nutrition bars, survival blankets, poncho
Swiss army knife , p-38,your medicine, toilet paper, sanitizer, bladder type water bag w filter( Sawyer),tooth brush kit w paste, extra socks, no rinse foaming body wash, foam bed roll pad, flash light, small first aid kit; the main purpose is to have a few things to cover 72 hours, the kit most be change with the seasons to overcome the weather conditions, your vehicle is a good storage place, I have a food locker in my van with supplies, plus my weapon is always with me.


----------

